# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Gouldian με αυγα

## Χρηστος Μ

Καθε μερα κανει 1 αυγό
σήμερα το 6κτο αλλα η θηλυκια δεν λεει να καθίσει

Ετοίμασα την μηχανή λέτε να τα βαλω αυριο αν δεν καθίσει η θηλυκια ? *


*

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Χρηστο. 

Που ειναι τα Gouldians??? 

Βαλε καμια φωτογραφια να γουσταρουμε!!!!!!!!! 

Αντεχουν καμια εβδομαδα τα αυγα σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου .. χωρις καθολου κλωσσημα. 

Αφησε τις τα μερικες ημερες, υπο στενη αλλα διακριτικη παρακολουθηση.

Τα εχεις δει να βατευονται κανονικα?

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Ειμαι διακριτικος νομιζω  

Αυριο ειναι μια ευδομαδα

Δεν τα εχω δει να βατευονται γιατι ειμαι λιγο στο χώρο τους 

Ο αρσενικός έφτιαξε την φωλιά 
τώρα μπαίνει και κάθετε λιγο εκει μεσα σαν να λεει στην κυρά ελλα να καθίσεις !!!

----------


## vasilis.a

εμενα καθισαν αρκετα δειλα στη φωλια απο το προτελευταιο αυγο.οταν εκαναν και το τελευταιο δεν εβγαιναν απο μεσα.τις περισσοτερες ωρες της μερας εκλωθε ο αρσενικος.τελικα τα αυγα ηταν ασπορα.αν δεις οτι δεν σου κανουν κιαλλο αυγο,βαλτα σε θετη μητερα αν εχεις,οσο για  μηχανη.. νομιζω θα  ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να μεγαλωσουν μετα και κατα την γνωμη μου δεν θα βγουν καλοι γονεις,ισως ειναι ασθενικα κλπ.

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι πανεμορφα!!!! 

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! Χρηστο. 

Βλεπω οτι η θηλυκια εχει δαχτυλιδι του 13' που σημαινει οτι ειναι πρωταρα. (θελει τον χρονο της). 

Επισης εχει μαδησει λιγο στο κεφαλακι της, πιθανον απο στρες η της την εχει πεσει ο αρσενικος. 

Ευχομαι!!! να πανε ολα καλα. 

Κατα 90% αυριο θα ειναι μεσα στην φωλια και θα κλωσσανε.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> εμενα καθισαν αρκετα δειλα στη φωλια απο το προτελευταιο αυγο.οταν εκαναν και το τελευταιο δεν εβγαιναν απο μεσα.τις περισσοτερες ωρες της μερας εκλωθε ο αρσενικος.τελικα τα αυγα ηταν ασπορα.αν δεις οτι δεν σου κανουν κιαλλο αυγο,βαλτα σε θετη μητερα αν εχεις,οσο για  μηχανη.. νομιζω θα  ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να μεγαλωσουν μετα και κατα την γνωμη μου δεν θα βγουν καλοι γονεις,ισως ειναι ασθενικα κλπ.


Αρα καθεται και ο αρσενικος ?

Τωρα δεν εχω θετους γονείς δυστυχώς

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Ειναι πανεμορφα!!!! 
> 
> Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! Χρηστο. 
> 
> Βλεπω οτι η θηλυκια εχει δαχτυλιδι του 13' που σημαινει οτι ειναι πρωταρα. (θελει τον χρονο της). 
> 
> Επισης εχει μαδησει λιγο στο κεφαλακι της, πιθανον απο στρες η της την εχει πεσει ο αρσενικος. 
> 
> Ευχομαι!!! να πανε ολα καλα. 
> ...


Ετσι την αγωρασα!
Και φαντάσου οτι ηταν το λιγότερο μαδημένο πουλι!!
Την εχω 40 μερες εγω

----------


## vasilis.a

ναι κλωθει και ο αρσενικος.τα πουλια τα πηρες μαζι?ηταν ζευγαρι απο πριν???40 μερες ειναι λιγο διαστημα προσαρμογης για αυτα τα πουλια.και αν βαλουμε οτι η θηλυκη ειναι μικρη για γεννα,χωρις να θελω να σε απογοητευσω,νομιζω και απευχομαι,πως ειναι ασπορα τα αυγα.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Ξεχωριστά τα πήρα

Αλλού το ενα αλλού το άλλο 
Για ασπορα τα κόβω και εγώ !

----------


## vasilis.a

ποτε δεν ξερεις..ο αρσενικος ειναι πυρωμενος παντως.αν δεις οτι δεν καθονται στη φωλια,πεταξε τα αυγα σε 2 μερες,βγαλε την φωλια για καμμια βδομαδα,δωσε πολυβιταμινη,κοκκαλο σουπιας και ποικιλια σπορων,αυγο,σκουλικι.και μετα ξαναβαλε φωλια.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Σήμερα το πρωί έκανε το έβδομο αυγο
μετά κάθισε ο αρσενικός μέχρι το βράδυ 
κάποια στιγμή βγήκε και έτρωγε 
μπήκε η θηλυκια αλλά δεν..... μετα βγήκε εξω
και τώρα ειναι μαζι δίπλα δίπλα στο κλαδάκι!! 

Μαλλον αυριο θα τα βαλω στην μηχανή

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Χρηστο. 

Το καλυτερο θα ηταν να βρεις απο κανεναν φιλο μια παραμανα. 

Και να βγουν απο την μηχανη, θα εχεις τα θεματα που σου εγραψε ο Βασιλης στο post #4.

----------


## antonisveria

πολυ ομορφα πουλια με υπεροχα χρωματα.....

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Καλησπερα! Χρηστο. 
> 
> Το καλυτερο θα ηταν να βρεις απο κανεναν φιλο μια παραμανα. 
> 
> Και να βγουν απο την μηχανη, θα εχεις τα θεματα που σου εγραψε ο Βασιλης στο post #4.


Βρήκα Ζεμπρακια με αυγά αλλά δεν συμπίπτουν οι ημερομηνίες 

Αυριο θα μου δώσουν ενα ζευγάρι ζεμπρακια που ειναι έτοιμα για αναπαραγωγή 
Εχω κανονίσει κάποια στιγμή να εχω κανονικούς σπίνους 
Θα κάνω αυτο που ειπες
θα χαλάσω την φωλιά θα την βγάλω και θα προσπαθήσω να να συγχρονίσω τα ζεμπρακια με τα γκουλτιαν

Τα γκουλτιαν μου δείχνουν σαν ερωτευμένα  απλά η κυρά  δεν ειναι έτοιμη  ακομα!

----------


## mitsman

εφθασες μεχρι εδω που εφθασες.... κανε υπομονη 2 μερες ακομη.... εμενα κατι μου λεει οτι θα μπουν στην φωλια....
δεν φημιζονται σαν γονεις τα γκουλντιαν αλλα τα αυγα τους τα κλωσσανε κανονικα!!!!

----------


## jorgito

Χρήστο καλημέρα, 
είδα το άρθρο σου και γράφω μετά από 1,5 χρόνο και αυτό γιατί κάτι παρόμοιο είχα και γω δεν έκανα τίποτα 
και όλα πήγανε καλά μου βγάλανε 2 μικρά πέρσι.
μην κάνεις τίποτα άφησε τα πουλιά θα κάνουν ότι πρέπει ...
είναι όμορφα αλλά και ιδιαίτερα πουλιά (πανέξυπνα) και ενοχλούνται που τα κοιτάμε συχνά, ο αρσενικός φτιάχνει 
την φωλιά και κλωσάει την ημέρα η θηλυκιά την νύχτα. 

θα επανέλθω άλλη στιγμή ... καλή επιτυχία

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Τα σημερινα πρακτικα!

Το πρωι ο αντρας ηταν μαζι με την κυρα  στην φωλια και προσπαθουσε να την πεισει να μεινουν μεσα μαζι
Καποια στιγμη της λεει θα βγω εγω τωρα και μεινε εσυ, ετσι ε ?
Τις επομενες ωρες η κυρα εχει ανασφαλειες  και εβγαινε εξω για λιγο τη μια γιατι νιωθει κλειστοφοβια την αλλη νιωθει μοναξια 
και ο Φοιβος τις ελεγε συνεχεια 
Μπες μεσα καλη μου και θα ερθω και εγω για λιγο να σου κανω παρεα
Και ετσι περναει η μερα και που και που εβγαινε η Αθηνά εξω κοιτουσε που ειναι ο Φοίβος μην τυχον και την κοπανισει και κανει καμια κουτσουκελα!!!
Αλλα ο Φοιβος εκει! Εδω ειμαι κοπελα μπες μεσα παλι!
Και η μερα περναει σιγα σιγα με καποιους ελεγχους που και που για το που ειναι ο Φοιβος!
Φτασαμε στο να νυχτωνει και στο τελος του φωτισμου και ο Φοίβος να εχει αγχωθει τωρα αυτος!
Περα δωθε συνεχεια...
Εμπαινε μεσα μεσα τις ελεγε Ενταξη καλα καθισες σημερα, Μπραβο, αν θελεις βγες τωρα εσυ να καθισω εγω !
Δεν πειραζει αντρα μου συνήθισα τωρα !
Δεν τον χωρουσε το κλουβι τον Φοιβο τωρα !! 
Ρε τι επαθα, δεν βλεπω να ξαναβγει αυτη απο εκει μεσα σκεφτοταν και πηγαινε περα δωθε συνεχεια !!
Τελος παντων. 
Αθηνα εδω μπροστα στην φωλια θα ειμαι οκ ? Αν χρειαστεις κατι πες μου ενταξη?
Ενταξη ανρα μου ενταξη, αντε καληνυχτα, τα λεμε αυριο
Καληνυχτα καλη μου καληνυχτα.




Και ετσι περασε η μερα !!!!!
Μαλλον κερδισαμε την μάχη αλλα δεν κερδισαμε και τον πολεμο...... !!!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο ρε Χρηστο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! πολυ χαιρομαι....

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Μπραβο ρε Χρηστο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! πολυ χαιρομαι....


Το μπραβο στο Φοιβο
Ειναι σαν να τον ζουσα
Καταλαβαινα τις προσπαθειες του
Οτι και αν γινει μπραβο του
Εγω απλα θεατης!

----------


## vasilis.a

με το  καλο!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αν τα ειχες παρει τα αυγα και παλι θεατης θα ησουν αλλα δεν θα χαιροσουν και τοσο τωρα!!!
αρα επραξες σωστα και σου αξιζουν μπραβο!!!

Η αναπαραγωγη ειναι συνεχες ρισκο!!!! ρισκαρες και κερδισες πιστευω!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Αν τα ειχες παρει τα αυγα και παλι θεατης θα ησουν αλλα δεν θα χαιροσουν και τοσο τωρα!!!
> αρα επραξες σωστα και σου αξιζουν μπραβο!!!
> 
> Η αναπαραγωγη ειναι συνεχες ρισκο!!!! ρισκαρες και κερδισες πιστευω!


Ισως να κερδισα προς το παρων!
Θα δουμε παρακατω
μπορει να καταληξω στο να ταιζω τα μικρα !
Οπως και να εχει παντως ειναι καλυτερο και απολαυστικοτερο με τον φυσικο τροπο

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο εκτροφη gouldian ολοκληρωμενη ,ειναι αυτη που κλωσσανε και μεγαλωνουν πουλια τα gouldian .Με τις επιτυχιες της και τις αποτυχιες της .Οι θετοι γονεις παντα θα υπαρχουν αμα παραστει αναγκη ... αλλα αμα χρειαστει !

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Αχρειαστοι να ειναι Δημητρη !

----------


## Gardelius

Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και να σου πάνε όλα καλά Χρήστο.!!!  :Happy:

----------


## jorgito

> Αχρειαστοι να ειναι Δημητρη !


για του λόγου το αληθές !! λίγων ημερών ... μεγάλωμα και στο κλαδί !!










το τι ¨ γνωρίζουμε¨ με το τι ζούμε με τα πουλιά και όχι μόνο, είναι μια διαρκής έκπληξη !!   Χρήστο καλή επιτυχία ..

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχες εικονες!!! 

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!! 
Εκεινο το στικ ομως ...  :winky:

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Πολυ μου αρεσουν αυτα που βλεπω! 

jorgito   μακαρι να τις  δω και δω και εγω ζωντανα με αυτα τα πουλια



Εμενα εκει   που δεν καθονταν η κυρα  τωρα αλαζει βαρδια για λιγο μονο !

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Χρήστο.... είδες που όλα θέλουν το χρόνο τους!  :Happy: 
Καλή συνέχεια και με το καλό να ακούσεις τις πρώτες φωνούλες τους μέσα στην φωλίτσα!!

----------


## jorgito

> Υπεροχες εικονες!!! 
> 
> Να τα χαιρεσαι!!! 
> Εκεινο το στικ ομως ...



σε ευχαριστώ...
με το χρόνο μαθαίνεις !! πάντως δεν το τρώγανε οπότε και δεν το ξαναείδαν ...
το τι έμαθα με αυτά τα πουλιά [ταχύρυθμα μαθήματα] δεν περιγράφετε, από ΄τι άκουγα τα μισά έχουν σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. 
κάνανε αυγά και πουλιά μέσα σε 2 μήνες από την στιγμή που τα πήρα (διαφορετικά σημεία) και ήτανε Αύγουστος με  40 βαθμούς θερμ... και ακόμα με εκπλήσσουν!!

----------


## jorgito

> Πολυ μου αρεσουν αυτα που βλεπω! 
> 
> jorgito   μακαρι να τις  δω και δω και εγω ζωντανα με αυτα τα πουλια
> 
> Εμενα εκει   που δεν καθονταν η κυρα  τωρα αλαζει βαρδια για λιγο μονο !



Χρήστο, είναι απρόβλεπτα και απίθανα πουλιά μιλάω για εμάς τους ερασιτέχνες που τα αγαπάμε και γενικά τα παρακολουθούμε συνέχεια.
όπως γράφω και πιο πάνω έζησα και ζω απίστευτα πράγματα με τα γκουλντιανς (φυσικά και λατρεύω τα κανάρια και τα άλλα που έχω) αλλά αυτά είναι απρόβλεπτα !!
για να αποφύγουμε καμία ανακοπή (φτου -φτου...) μην θεωρείς τίποτα δεδομένο σκέψου απλά ότι τα αγαπάς, φρόντιζε τα όπως κάνεις και απλά άφησε τα να λειτουργίσουν 
μόνα τους .. στρεσάρω ντε εύκολα. εμένα το νέο  αρσενικό μου πέθανε στην *3η μέρα* που κλωσούσαν τον *Δεκέμβριο*, ενώ οι γονείς τους φέτος έκαναν αυγά *Σεπτέμβρη* 
και δεν κλώσησε  η θηλυκια ...  :Ashamed0005:    ,,,,  δεν έχουν αρχή και τέλος  πολύ απλά,   αλλά είναι φανταστικά   :Party0020:  

θα πρέπει να τα λέμε ώρες, τα ξαναλέμε και πάλι σου λέω ... απόλαυσέ το  .

----------


## jorgito

Χρήστο καλημέρα,  τα νέα σου......    θα πρέπει να έχουν βγει τα μικρά σου εύχομαι ,,,

προς διαχειριστές  (άσχετο, έσβησα κατά λάθος την προηγούμενη φωτο ... υπάρχει μόνο το photobucket για ανέβασμα) ?


943c7996-e2e1-4101-bef7-9a5d4dcecae2

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Χρήστο καλημέρα,  τα νέα σου......    θα πρέπει να έχουν βγει τα μικρά σου εύχομαι ,,,
> 
> προς διαχειριστές  (άσχετο, έσβησα κατά λάθος την προηγούμενη φωτο ... υπάρχει μόνο το photobucket για ανέβασμα) ?
> 
> 
> 943c7996-e2e1-4101-bef7-9a5d4dcecae2


Πριν !















Σημερα !!!!








Τωρα αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα 


(ευχαριστω και για το ενδιαφερων σου )

----------


## ninos

ομορφιές !!!!!

----------


## jk21

Xρηστο τι αυγοτροφη δινεις σε αυτα;

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα νεα!!! 

Με το καλο!!!! Χρηστο. 

Ευχομαι να ειναι ολα ενσπορα και να σου κλαρωσουν ολα τα μικρα!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα είναι.... εντυπωσιακότατα!! 
Με το καλό να κλαρώσουν όλα τα μικρά που θα γεννηθούν!!  :Happy:  

Έχω την εντύπωση πως δύο αυγά είναι πιο σκούρα, είναι άσπορα; ή όχι;

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Xρηστο τι αυγοτροφη δινεις σε αυτα;


Δημητρη εβαλα αυτην  ( http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post648042 )

Αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να φτιαξω τωρα μονο την μαλακη εκδοση

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Υπεροχα νεα!!! 
> 
> Με το καλο!!!! Χρηστο. 
> 
> Ευχομαι να ειναι ολα ενσπορα και να σου κλαρωσουν ολα τα μικρα!!!!!


Αμην !!!

Ευχαριστω πολυ !

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Πολύ όμορφα είναι.... εντυπωσιακότατα!! 
> Με το καλό να κλαρώσουν όλα τα μικρά που θα γεννηθούν!!  
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση πως δύο αυγά είναι πιο σκούρα, είναι άσπορα; ή όχι;


Και εγω αυτην την εντυπωση εχω Ευθημη
θα δειξει!

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις μπολικη ,δωσε απο αυτην απλα την αφρατευεις οσο παιρνει ισα ισα να μην λασπωνει ,με βραστο ασπραδι αυγου

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Το απογευμα ειχε βγει και τριτο !

Ετρεχα σημερα να παρω αυτο που κρατα σε σταθερη θερμοκρασια τα μπιμπερο να ετοιμαζομαι για το ταισμα

αλλα τελικα οταν ανοιξα για να δω και να δωσω λιγο κρεμμα ειδα οτι τα ειχαν ταισει 
οχι πολυ αλλα δεν πεινουσαν πολυ

----------


## jk21

δοκιμασε καπου να εχεις και σκετο ασπραδι ....

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Αυριο το πρωι θα βαλω σκετο ασπραδι 
και θα βαλω και αλεσμενο στη αυγοτροφη και οτι διαλεξει !

----------


## jorgito

> Το απογευμα ειχε βγει και τριτο !
> 
> Ετρεχα σημερα να παρω αυτο που κρατα σε σταθερη θερμοκρασια τα μπιμπερο να ετοιμαζομαι για το ταισμα
> 
> αλλα τελικα οταν ανοιξα για να δω και να δωσω λιγο κρεμμα ειδα οτι τα ειχαν ταισει 
> οχι πολυ αλλα δεν πεινουσαν πολυ



χίλια μπράβο Χρήστο !! :Happy0065:      αλλά και τα πουλιά σου αστέρια !!     

από τα λίγα που ξέρω...

μην τρέχεις απλά φροντισέ τα και απόλαυσε το ,,, θα ζήσεις απίστευτες στιγμές και όπως είπαμε*διακριτικά,* δείχνουν καλοί γονείς 
είναι αυτό που λένε και αν σου κάτσει...  εάν βγούνε και άλλα αυτά  θα ιδρώσουν, το καλό με τα γκούλντιανς  είναι ότι ο αρσενικός 
στο κλώσημα και στο μεγάλωμα των νεοσσών έχει πολύ βασικό ρόλο.

εγώ έδινα *φυσικά αυγοτροφή* (όχι δική μου),,, βάζω σχεδόν πάντα στην τροφή τους* 1 προς 4 παπαγαλίνη* την λατρεύουν και ένα μικρό 
μυστικό για όλους τους φίλους *τροφή για καρδερίνες*   σε χωριστό δοχείο λίγη ποσότητα.



άντε να πάνε και εμένα καλά φέτος ,,, να συμπεθεριάσουμε !!       ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ...

----------


## geo_ilion

μπραβο σου χρηστο με το καλο και στο κλαδι τα μικρα σου

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Μεχρι στιγμης εχουν βγει 4 πουλακια

τωρα το βραδυ πριν κλεισουν τα φωτα ειχαν ταισει τα μικρα λιγο (οχι ολα)
ταιζουν αλλα οχι πολυ φαι και απο οτι βλεπω δινουν σπορακια η ετσι μου φαινεται 
Ισως αυριο χρειαστει να βοιθησω και εγω 

Δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να υπαρχει φαι στον προλοβο παντα ? γιατι τωρα το βραδυ στα δυο δεν ειδα φαι
βεβαια πριν κλεισουν τα φωτα εφαγαν και μπηκαν μεσα
οταν κλεισουν τα φωτα ειναι και τα δυο μεσα για ολο το βραδυ παντως [/COLOR][B]

   jorgito   Εκτος απο το μειγμα για τα Γκουλτιαν και την αυγοτροφη μου εχω και  ξεχωριστα κεχρι που τους αρεσει πολυ

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο φτιαξε σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα την αυγοτροφη - κρεμα 

αυγο σκετο δεν τρωνε;

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Χρηστο φτιαξε σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα την αυγοτροφη - κρεμα 
> 
> αυγο σκετο δεν τρωνε;


Ναι σκοπευω να φτιαξω

Δεν εφαγαν αυγο

Την αυγοτροφη παντως την τρωνε

----------


## jorgito

> Μεχρι στιγμης εχουν βγει 4 πουλακια
> 
> τωρα το βραδυ πριν κλεισουν τα φωτα ειχαν ταισει τα μικρα λιγο (οχι ολα)
> ταιζουν αλλα οχι πολυ φαι και απο οτι βλεπω δινουν σπορακια η ετσι μου φαινεται 
> Ισως αυριο χρειαστει να βοιθησω και εγω 
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να υπαρχει φαι στον προλοβο παντα ? γιατι τωρα το βραδυ στα δυο δεν ειδα φαι
> βεβαια πριν κλεισουν τα φωτα εφαγαν και μπηκαν μεσα
> οταν κλεισουν τα φωτα ειναι και τα δυο μεσα για ολο το βραδυ παντως [/COLOR][B]
> ...




*γεια σου Χρήστο,* όπως τα γράφεις τα πάνε μια χαρά οι γονείς !!        εξάλλου στο αποδεικνύουν συνέχεια..

της πρώτες μέρες 1-2 δεν τα μπουκώνουν (φαΐ),  μετά θα τα σκάσουν ,,, σε 1 εβδομάδα θα γίνουν κτηνάκια,

 αυγό δεν τρώνε, βάλτους όπως σου είπα και τροφή για καρδερίνα την κάνουν σκόνη !!  :wink:  
κάτι άλλο που ξέχασα να γράψω και που τα δίνω και τους αρέσει οπωσδήποτε μείγμα άμμο από όστρακα κλ 
παίρνουν ασβέστιο και άλλα στοιχεία που τα χρειάζονται ιδίως τώρα.

αυτά ζω και κάνω με τα δικά μου ...  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε αυτό να τονίσω να πάρει την λεπτότερη που θα δεις στο εμπόριο. Δεν είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις που τα μικρά δεν μπορούν να χωνέψουν την χοντροκομμένη άμμο grit. 
Δες πια εννοώ!! 



Να σου ζήσουν και τα 4!!  :Happy:

----------


## vasilis.a

το grit ειναι λιγο επιφοβο με τα μωρα...θα σου προτεινα να βαλεις λιγο grit στο μουλτι και να δινεις μονο την σκονη που θα γινει μετα απο πολυ χτυπημα.αν δεν κανω λαθος,στα παραδεισια χρειαζεται ενας ελαχιστος φωτισμος και τη νυχτα,προσομειωση του φεγγαροφωτος.

----------


## Efthimis98

Βασίλη αυτό θα ήταν το ιδανικό με την προσομοίωση του φωτός του φεγγαριού!! Παρόλα αυτά δεν είναι αναγκαίο γιατί αν δεις και στα στόματα των μικρών υπάρχουν κάτι τελίτσες με φωσφοριζέ μπλε χρώμα. Αυτά βλέπουν οι γονείς στο σκοτάδι και ταΐζουν τα μικρά όταν πεινάνε!!  :Happy:

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> *γεια σου Χρήστο,* όπως τα γράφεις τα πάνε μια χαρά οι γονείς !!        εξάλλου στο αποδεικνύουν συνέχεια..
> 
> της πρώτες μέρες 1-2 δεν τα μπουκώνουν (φαΐ),  μετά θα τα σκάσουν ,,, σε 1 εβδομάδα θα γίνουν κτηνάκια,
> 
>  αυγό δεν τρώνε, βάλτους όπως σου είπα και τροφή για καρδερίνα την κάνουν σκόνη !!  
> κάτι άλλο που ξέχασα να γράψω και που τα δίνω και τους αρέσει οπωσδήποτε μείγμα άμμο από όστρακα κλ 
> παίρνουν ασβέστιο και άλλα στοιχεία που τα χρειάζονται ιδίως τώρα.
> 
> αυτά ζω και κάνω με τα δικά μου ...


Γεια και σε εσενα (ονομα?) 
Πραγματικά το αποδεικνύουν κάθε μέρα!
Και πράγματι σήμερα το βράδυ τους έδωσαν περισσότερο φαγητό (ίσως επειδη εβλεπαν το πρωί να τους δίνω και εγώ και αποφάσισαν να μην χρειάζομαι !!!! )  :Happy:  
Τους έβαζα και σκέτο κεχρί που τους αρέσει πολυ αλλα αύριο θα βάλω και τροφή για καρδερίνες που εχω έτσι και αλλιος
Εχω και άμμο απο όστρακα αλλά δεν τους εχω βάλει γιατι τρώνε πολύ το σουπιοκοκαλο και δεν ξερω αν ειναι απαραιτητο ?

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Ευθυμη εχω ακριβως αυτην την αμμο 
και σε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες 

Βασιλη την φοβαμαι την αμμο και εγω για αυτο δεν εχω βαλει ακομα ?

Φως (του φεγγαριου) εχω πάντα στο εκτροφειο
το θεωρώ άκρως απαραιτητο

----------


## jorgito

> Γεια και σε εσενα (ονομα?) *Γιώργος !*
> Πραγματικά το αποδεικνύουν κάθε μέρα!
> Και πράγματι σήμερα το βράδυ τους έδωσαν περισσότερο φαγητό (ίσως επειδη εβλεπαν το πρωί να τους δίνω και εγώ και αποφάσισαν να μην χρειάζομαι !!!! )  
> Τους έβαζα και σκέτο κεχρί που τους αρέσει πολυ αλλα αύριο θα βάλω και τροφή για καρδερίνες που εχω έτσι και αλλιος
> Εχω και άμμο απο όστρακα αλλά δεν τους εχω βάλει γιατι τρώνε πολύ το σουπιοκοκαλο και δεν ξερω αν ειναι απαραιτητο ?



Χρήστο εάν σου τρώνε σουπιοκόκαλο (εμένα δεν το τρώνε) μην βάζεις την άμμο τώρα,,, εγώ την έχω όλο τον υπόλοιπο καιρό σχεδόν.
φώτα προσομείωσει κλπ γιατί αφού όπως γράφει και ο Ευθύμης έχουν από την φύση τροχιοδικτικά τα μικρά !!    :Icon Arrow:   :Cool0037: 

καλή συνέχεια και καλό κλάρωμα......*Γιώργος !*  ::  ::

----------


## vasilis.a

> Βασίλη αυτό θα ήταν το ιδανικό με την προσομοίωση του φωτός του φεγγαριού!! Παρόλα αυτά δεν είναι αναγκαίο γιατί αν δεις και στα στόματα των μικρών υπάρχουν κάτι τελίτσες με φωσφοριζέ μπλε χρώμα. Αυτά βλέπουν οι γονείς στο σκοτάδι και ταΐζουν τα μικρά όταν πεινάνε!!


Για αυτα ακριβως τα σημαδακι ελεγα οτι καλο θα ηταν να υπαρχει ενας ελαχιστος νυχτερινος φωτισμος.αλλιως αυτα τα φωσφοριζε ειναι αχρηστα στο απολυτο σκοταδι βρε ευθύμη

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## vasilis.a

ευγε!!!!!παντα τετοια!μακαρι να μεγαλωσουν με υγεια!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τελεια τελεια!!!!! φτου φτου σκορδα!!!!!! να σου ζησουν!!!! με το καλο στο κλαρι!

----------


## ninos

Όλα καλά και πάντα με υγεία

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι!!!! 

Με το καλο!!! να σου κλαρωσουν Χρηστο.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Αυτο ειναι το αρσενικο
το θηλυκο ειναι το ιδιο με μαυρο κεφάλι

Κατι δεν κανω καλα και δεν βγαζω κατι ?

**************************

----------


## blackmailer

φοβερή φώτο!!! να σου ζήσουν

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> φοβερή φώτο!!! να σου ζήσουν


Ευχαριστω συντοπιτη

Με εξωτικα και εσυ ?

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!!! να κλαρωσουν!!!!!!!!! Χρηστο. 
Ειναι για τον διαγωνισμο μας, αυτη η φωτογραφια.  :Happy: 

Διαγωνισμός φωτογραφίας για τον μήνα Φεβρουάριο 2014!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο ρε Χρηστο!!! τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο!!! σου βγαζω το καπελο!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Δημητρη αντι για αγχωνομαι αν θα τα ταισουν εχω φτασει να αγχωνομαι οτι απο το πολυ φαι που τους δινουν θα σπασει η μεμβρανη του προλοβου !

Δειτε απο κοντα ...

----------


## antonisveria

χαχαχα Χρηστο ειναι υπεροχα....να σου ζησουν...

----------


## jk21

.... και ζητανε κι αλλο !!!!!!

να τα χαιρονται και οι γονεις τους και συ Χρηστο !!!

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχα πραγματικοι εξωγηινοι!!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαιρεσαι κα ινα σου ζησουν φιλε Χρηστο!!!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Ναι και ζειτανε και αλλο !!!



Παντως το δακτυλιδωμα καταληξε σε σιριαλ!

3 μερες δακτυλιδωνα (με ουλα τα κολπα!) και τα εβγαζαν εξω και τα πηγαιναν στην αλλη ακρη του κλουβιου !

----------


## serafeim

παρε ενα λευκοπλας καφε χρωματος και περασε το γυρω απο το δαχτυλιδι προσεχτικα και κοψτο στο ιδιο πλατος με το δαχτυλιδι!!! Δεν θα εχεις απολυτως κανενα προβλημα!!!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> παρε ενα λευκοπλας καφε χρωματος και περασε το γυρω απο το δαχτυλιδι προσεχτικα και κοψτο στο ιδιο πλατος με το δαχτυλιδι!!! Δεν θα εχεις απολυτως κανενα προβλημα!!!


Τις 2 πρωτες μερες ετσι τα εβαζα !! Αλλα τιποτα !

----------


## stefos

Κουκλακια!!!

----------


## serafeim

παραξενο!!! ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα χωρις αλλες πτωσεις!!  :winky: 
Ισως ειανι γεννημενα αλεξιπτωτιστες!! χεχεχεχε

----------


## gpapjohn

Χρήστο, μαγεία απλά...

το χαμόγελο σχηματίζεται αυτόματα στο πρόσωπό μου βλέποντας τέτοιες εικόνες,

μπράβο πραγματικά, ότι έχεις παρουσιάσει μέχρι στιγμής μ' έχει αφήσει άφωνο.

----------


## mitsman

αφου μπορουσαν να τα βγαλουν οι γονεις δεν ειναι ακομη ετοιμα τα μικρα!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> αφου μπορουσαν να τα βγαλουν οι γονεις δεν ειναι ακομη ετοιμα τα μικρα!


Την τριτη μερα και αφου πηγα ενα νουμερο παραπανω γιατι το πρωιγουμενο νουμερο δεν περνουσε 
τα εβαλα χωρις τσιροτο
με δυσκολια βεβαια, και δεν μπορεσαν να τα βγαλουν

----------


## jorgito

> Ναι και ζειτανε και αλλο !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Παντως το δακτυλιδωμα καταληξε σε σιριαλ!
> 
> 3 μερες δακτυλιδωνα (με ουλα τα κολπα!) και τα εβγαζαν εξω και τα πηγαιναν στην αλλη ακρη του κλουβιου !



μπράβο σου Χρήστο όλο και καλύτερα !!   :Happy0065:  

όπως είχα γράψει στο ποστ  #50 
της πρώτες μέρες 1-2 δεν τα μπουκώνουν (φαΐ), μετά θα τα σκάσουν ,,, σε 1 εβδομάδα θα γίνουν κτηνάκια,  :Embarrassment: 


πάντως τι μπορώ να πω ... από τα λίγα που είδα στο φόρουμ  είσαι αυθεντία με τα πτηνά, το κουμάσι σου και όλα τα άλλα που έχεις 
και ασχολείσαι είναι αξιέπαινα ... οπότε θα πρέπει συχνά να ενημερώνεις όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ.

εύχομαι να έχω και ΄γω κάποια στιγμή μια αυλή (χώρο) και χρόνο, να την γεμίσω με πολλά πουλιά και άλλα ζωντανά.  

καλή συνέχεια και επιτυχίες πάντα ...  ::

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Να εισαι καλα Γιωργο
Παντα με τα καλα σου λογια και την πολυτιμη βοηθεια 
Ευχομαι να εκπληρωσεις ολες τις επιθυμιες σου

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## Efthimis98

Πως μεγάλωσαν μωρέ έτσι;;;  :Happy: 
Όσο μεγαλώνουν ομορφαίνουν!!!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Οντως 
γιατι ποιο μικρα δεν ηταν και τα ποιο ωραια !

----------


## mitsman

Σιγα που δεν ηταν ωραια.... εμενα μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ οταν ειναι πολυ μικρα.... απο τους λιγους νεοσσους που μου αρεσουν οταν ειναι  νεογεννητα!

----------


## jorgito

> Να εισαι καλα Γιωργο
> Παντα με τα καλα σου λογια και την πολυτιμη βοηθεια 
> Ευχομαι να εκπληρωσεις ολες τις επιθυμιες σου


να ΄σαι καλά Χρήστο,     πια βοήθεια !!?  δάσκαλε ..  :: 

πάντως να θυμάσαι όσο γρήγορα θα μεγαλώσουν τόσο πιο αργά θα πάρουν το τελικό τους χρώμα.
θα σε έχουν στην πρίζα (φύλο και χρώμα) .... αχαχαχα   ::

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

*mitsman* Δημητρη τις πρωτες μερες ειναι πολυ ωραια
στην εβδομαδα με 10 μερες ειναι καπως !


*jorgito* Γιωργο ειμαι αρκετα στην πριζα
μεχρι που αυριο το πρωι θα παραλαβω ενα ζευγαρι αλλη μεταλλαξη !!!

----------


## lagreco69

> αυριο το πρωι θα παραλαβω ενα ζευγαρι αλλη μεταλλαξη !!!


Καλησπερα! Χρηστο. 

Με το καλο!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## jorgito

> *mitsman* Δημητρη τις πρωτες μερες ειναι πολυ ωραια
> στην εβδομαδα με 10 μερες ειναι καπως !
> 
> 
> *jorgito* Γιωργο ειμαι αρκετα στην πριζα
> μεχρι που αυριο το πρωι θα παραλαβω ενα ζευγαρι αλλη μεταλλαξη !!!



Χρήστο δεν κρατιέσαι ...   :Cool0037:                   τι μετάλλαξη ?  κίτρινη ή μπλε !!?
πάντως  όποια και να πάρεις ... είναι όμορφα.
έχεις χώρους, έχεις διάθεση και γνώση οπότε τα καλά νέα θα τα βγάλεις ...
 καλό ξεκίνημα !! ::

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Αρσενικο βρηκα
καταλληλο θηλυκο οχι !

----------


## antonisveria

πανεμορφο Χρηστο μπραβο σου......

----------


## lagreco69

Να τον χαιρεσαι!!! Χρηστο. 

Εχει την ιδια μεταλλαξη με τον δικο μου.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Αντε βρε Δημητρη να γινουμε συμπεθεροι 

Το θυμαμαι το δικο σου

Να ειχα και ενα θηλυκο ιδιο !

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζήσει Χρήστο είναι  πανέμορφο !!!

καλές επιτυχίες να έχεις !!!

----------


## geo_ilion

ειναι πολυ ομορφο να το χαιρεσαι

----------


## jorgito

Χρήστο,
 πολύ καλός και έτοιμος ....  :Cool0037:     με το καλό να βρεις σύντομα και την κοπέλα του !! 

.......  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Χρήστο, είναι τόσο όμορφος. Φαίνεται από τις φωτογραφίες πόσο πολύ λατρεύεις όλα τα κατοικίδια σου.  :Happy: 
Καλή συνέχεια, και με το καλό να βρεθεί μία νυφούλα για το κουκλί... !!  :winky: 

Για πες μας και νέα από τα μικρά, μεγαλώνουν μεγαλώνουν;;;  ::

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Πρασινα προς το παρων !




Ευθύμη εχω και άλλα είδη κατοικίδιων που δεν εχω βαλει ακομα φωτογραφιες μην τα ματιασουμε !!!  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Efthimis98

Όπα, μου ήρθε απότομο αυτό. Πώς μεγάλωσαν τόσο γρήγορα και έβγαλαν και φτεράκια, εμείς τελευταία φορά τα είδαμε με βελονάκια!! Κοίτα πόσο γρήγορα μεγαλώνουν... !!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό στο κλαρί, και περιμένουμε και τα "άλλα", τα "μυστικά" !!  :winky:

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο Χρηστο......αντε να δουμε σιγα σιγα και τα υπεροχα χρωματα τους

----------


## lagreco69

Κουκλια!!!!!!!!!! Με το καλο!!!!!!!! να σου κλαρωσουν Χρηστο.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Όπα, μου ήρθε απότομο αυτό. Πώς μεγάλωσαν τόσο γρήγορα και έβγαλαν και φτεράκια, εμείς τελευταία φορά τα είδαμε με βελονάκια!! Κοίτα πόσο γρήγορα μεγαλώνουν... !! 
> Με το καλό στο κλαρί, και περιμένουμε και τα "άλλα", τα "μυστικά" !!


το τι δρομολογια κανουν οι γονεις για το φαγητο τους μεσα εξω δεν περιγραφατε ....

----------


## jorgito

[QUOTE=Χρηστος Μ;658601]Πρασινα προς το παρων !


Χρήστο τέλεια !!   :Happy0065:  
 όπως σου προανέφερα θα.... βλέπεις πράσινο πολύ καιρό .....   καλό κουράγιο αχαχα     :Rolleye0012:  

αυτή είναι και η ... ομορφιά τους  ::

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! Χρηστο.

----------


## mitsman

γεια σου ρε Χρήστο με τα ωραια σου!!!!! φτου φτου!

----------


## ninos

Ποσο γρήγορα μεγάλωσαν... φτου..φτου

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανέμορφα, αν και δεν έχουν δείξει ακόμη όλο το μεγαλείο τους!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο σου και καλό "βάψιμο" !!  :winky:

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Ευχαριστω ολους

Το χρωμα θα αργησει
την υγεια τους να εχουν !

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Τα θηρία μέσα 







και ο κύκλος ξαναρχίζει !

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Χρηστο. 

Υπεροχα!!!!  :Happy0065: 

Με το καλο!!! και αυτη την φορα να ειναι ολα ενσπορα!!!!!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Καλησπερα! Χρηστο. 
> 
> Υπεροχα!!!! 
> 
> Με το καλο!!! και αυτη την φορα να ειναι ολα ενσπορα!!!!!


Ειναι αλλα 6 αυγα 
3 και 3 μοιρασμένα απο εδω και απο εκει !

----------


## jk21

κουκλια ! καλη συνεχεια Χρηστο 

θα γεμισουμε << χρωμα >> . ειμαι σιγουρος !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα Χρήστο!!  :Happy:  Τώρα μένει να "ντυθούν" με τα πολύχρωμα και εντυπωσιακά τους χρώματα!! 
Με το καλό και τα νέα αυγά να σκάσουν!! Αλήθεια, δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς 3 και 3... ;;  ::

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα Χρήστο!!  Τώρα μένει να "ντυθούν" με τα πολύχρωμα και εντυπωσιακά τους χρώματα!! 
> Με το καλό και τα νέα αυγά να σκάσουν!! Αλήθεια, δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς 3 και 3... ;;


Αυτο το διάστημα εχουν κανει 12 η 13 αυγά 
οπότε μοίρασα 6 αυγα αλλου μπας και ειναι ενσπορα

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο Χρηστο!!! πανεμορφα με το καλο και τα επομενα!!!
Αλλο ενα ειδος που λατρευω και θα ηθελα να βαλω στην εκτροφη μου με τον καιρο!!! Μου αρεσει γιατι τα προσεχεις και λαμπουν τα φτερακια τους!! Μπραβο!!!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

*Ο πατέρας 
η μητέρα 
και συνέχεια με το άλλο ζευγάρι !
*

----------


## blackmailer

Πανέμορφα είναι Χρήστο!!! καλή συνέχεια στις αναπαραγωγές εύχομαι...

----------


## mitsman

Γεια σου ρε Χρήστο μερακλή!!!!!!!! Να σου ζησουν!!!!!!!!!!!!! ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!! περιμένω ομως φωτογραφιες και απο αλλα πανεμορφα!!!!!!

 :winky:

----------


## jk21

Πρωινο γεματο χρωματα !!! 

να γεμισεις μωρακια Χρηστο !! καλη gouldianασταση !!!!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Πρωινο γεματο χρωματα !!! 
> 
> να γεμισεις μωρακια Χρηστο !! καλη gouldianασταση !!!!


Οπως τα λες !!! Ευχαριστω καλα να εισαι !

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Γεια σου ρε Χρήστο μερακλή!!!!!!!! Να σου ζησουν!!!!!!!!!!!!! ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!! περιμένω ομως φωτογραφιες και απο αλλα πανεμορφα!!!!!!


Τα αλλα Δημητρη ειναι ακομα πρασινα

----------


## mitsman

Δεν λεω εκεινα πονηρε..... γενικοτερα μιλαω!!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Χρήστο βάλε καμιά φώτο με τα Gouldian να τα καμαρώσουμε τώρα που μεγάλωσαν!!!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Χρήστο βάλε καμιά φώτο με τα Gouldian να τα καμαρώσουμε τώρα που μεγάλωσαν!!!


Γεια σας και παλι !

Εχω αρκετα ακομα αλλα χρειαζοντε χρονο ακομα για να παρουν τα χρώματα τους

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζήσουν Χρήστο είναι φυσικά πανέμορφα με τέλεια χρώματα. 

Εύχομαι και πολλές ακόμα φωτό στη συνέχεια.

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Χρηστο !!!

----------


## geo_ilion

ειναι πολυ ομορφα χρηστο να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρα σου

----------


## thanos52

Πραγματικα...κουκλιααα!Να σου ζησουν!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Ενα μερος απο τα γκουλτιαν μου ! Που ομως θα χρειαστουν χρονο για να παρουν τα κανονικα χρωματα

----------


## antonisveria

Χρηστο πραματικα ειναι πανεμορφα,μπραβο σου.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Να τα χαίρεσαι Χρήστο και με το καλό να πάρουν τα τελικά πολύχρωμα και έντονα χρώματά τους!!  :Happy: 
Ελπίζω να συνεχίσεις έτσι!!  :Happy: 

Χαίρομαι πολύ που είσαι κοντά μας ξανά!!

----------


## blackmailer

Είναι απίθανα Χρήστο. Ευχαριστούμε που τα μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!

----------

